# My new neighbor.



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't know about you guys but i think this is pretty cool beans.  And no, it's not a Microskiff. ;D ;D























































This one interests me.  :-/


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome stuff Capt. That is an interesting tunnel? hull. Bout how big is it?

Are they spraying gelcoat without respirators? [smiley=badidea.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> Awesome stuff Capt.  That is an interesting tunnel? hull.  Bout how big is it?


Pretty sure it's 17'8" with an 8' beam. It would make an awesome tiller skiff. 



> Are they spraying gelcoat without respirators?  [smiley=badidea.gif]


Actually the party just broke up and yes, our bad. It's tooling gel for making the molds and not quite as bad as gelcoat IMHO. We were in 10,000 square feet of warehouse with the doors open to vent so it wasn't like an "enclosed space" ;D ;D ;D

It's pretty cool to have some local talent working next door.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Most definitely! May have to make my way up there, a two fer, get your help on some things and see pro's in action.

Btw, you finish that XF20? (Sorry for the derailing)


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> Most definitely!  May have to make my way up there, a two fer, get your help on some things and see pro's in action.
> 
> Btw, you finish that XF20? (Sorry for the derailing)


No, I think it's for sale. See above.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > Most definitely!  May have to make my way up there, a two fer, get your help on some things and see pro's in action.
> >
> > Btw, you finish that XF20? (Sorry for the derailing)
> 
> ...


should we start calling you "Capt. Billy Ron"?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

> > > Most definitely! May have to make my way up there, a two fer, get your help on some things and see pro's in action.
> > >
> > > Btw, you finish that XF20? (Sorry for the derailing)
> >
> ...


It's a full cat hull. Hope to post some production pictures real soon. 

Shop is kind of busy with the 23. Today they were glassing the grid system and multiple parts for molds..


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > > > Most definitely!  May have to make my way up there, a two fer, get your help on some things and see pro's in action.
> > > >
> > > > Btw, you finish that XF20? (Sorry for the derailing)
> > >
> ...



I HATE THOSE MEMORIES!!!!!


----------

